# حماية الأجهزة والمعدات المكتبية.



## رمزة الزبير (30 يونيو 2010)

نرفق nfpa 75
الغرض من هذا المعيار هو ان يحدد الحد الأدنى من المتطلبات لحماية الحاسوب ومعدات معالجة البيانات ومجالات الكمبيوتر من الضرر الناجم عن الحريق أو الآثار المرتبطة به -- وهي دخان والتآكل و،الحرارة ، والماء.


----------



## عمروصلاح (3 يوليو 2010)

الشكر الجزيل على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً على الملف


----------

